# Had my first mojito



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

I read a few posts in this forum about mojitos and the latest cigar afficianado had an article about rum so I decided to try a mojito with my Father's day dinner tonight.

I have to say: YUM!

It was quite tasty, very minty and refreshing. I would have prefered maybe just a touch more of an edge to it, like a margarita, but nonetheless I highly enjoyed it.

I guess if I want to make it at home I should keep some fresh mint, or perhaps grow some?


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

They are tasty as hell. I haven't made any since Christmas Eve. I am going to plan on making some real soon.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Mint grows like a weed. Just get some started. Grow it in its own pot so that it doesn't take over everything else.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

fizguy said:


> I read a few posts in this forum about mojitos and the latest cigar afficianado had an article about rum so I decided to try a mojito with my Father's day dinner tonight.
> 
> I have to say: YUM!
> 
> ...


Want more of an edge? A tad more rum!


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Recently tried the Bacardi Mixters Mojito and I must say it was pretty darn good. I added more rum then they called for, which made it less sweet and more nummy.  By the end of the night, I was feeling pretty darn good.


----------



## CigarNation (Oct 4, 2006)

I made my own from scratch last week.  I was feeling pretty good by the end of the night. Mine had a fair bit "edge" to them!


----------



## cman78 (May 12, 2007)

I have to try one of these. If only because I like to say mojito.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice drink! had to have one myself after watching Pierce Brosnan enjoy one in "Die Another Day." Refreshing! :ss


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

pnoon said:


> Want more of an edge? A tad more rum!


You going to make some in Sept?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I had a couple of 10 cane mojitos last night. Awesome!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

my preference would be Zaya or Bacardi. I don't know why but 10Cane just don't taste good to me.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

BigVito said:


> my preference would be Zaya or Bacardi. I don't know why but 10Cane just don't taste good to me.


Zaya is pretty good, but I am not a Bacardi fan at all.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

carbonbased_al said:


> Zaya is pretty good, but I am not a Bacardi fan at all.


Bacardi only for mixing


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> I had a couple of 10 cane mojitos last night. Awesome!


So did I.:tu 10 Cane Mojitos are awesome.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

fizguy said:


> I read a few posts in this forum about mojitos and the latest cigar afficianado had an article about rum so I decided to try a mojito with my Father's day dinner tonight.
> 
> I have to say: YUM!
> 
> ...


I think I should keep a eye on this guys


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Have you tried a mango mojito its good stuff and highly addictive if you want the recipe just pm me.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Mmmmm. Mojitos. Mucho gusto.

My backyard mint field finally crapped out; it is time to either plant an indoor window box of mint or just concede that summer is gone and move over to martinis and Manhattans. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Mister Moo said:


> Mmmmm. Mojitos. Mucho gusto.
> 
> My backyard mint field finally crapped out; it is time to either plant an indoor window box of mint or just concede that summer is gone and move over to martinis and Manhattans. Decisions, decisions.


Here in Arkansas we specialize in year round crops....it's amazing what can grow in your closet and basement. A few lamps and you will have buds......errr.....blooms.......uhhh......produce like you never knew.


----------



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

Mister Moo said:


> Mmmmm. Mojitos. Mucho gusto.
> 
> My backyard mint field finally crapped out; it is time to either plant an indoor window box of mint or just concede that summer is gone and move over to martinis and Manhattans. Decisions, decisions.


I ran out of rum last week. I face a similar quandry...should I buy more rum (which I pretty much use for mojitos only) or invest in a nice scotch for fall/winter?


----------



## humboldtflyer (Sep 11, 2007)

Montecristo 12yo.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

fizguy said:


> I ran out of rum last week. I face a similar quandry...should I buy more rum (which I pretty much use for mojitos only) or invest in a nice scotch for fall/winter?


Well. That's it then. It's a regular quandry.

You could start a Poll and see what more mojito-experienced chimps and gorillas think.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

fizguy said:


> I ran out of rum last week. I face a similar quandry...should I buy more rum (which I pretty much use for mojitos only) *or* invest in a nice scotch for fall/winter?


or?


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

fizguy said:


> I ran out of rum last week. I face a similar quandry...should I buy more rum (which I pretty much use for mojitos only) or invest in a nice scotch for fall/winter?


Or:tu


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Or?

:tu:tu

Word up: Mmblz.

No poll. End of quandry. Brilliant!

"Or?" Heh heh heh.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Mojitos are great, they're one of my favorite drinks. I am glad you found out about them and loved them. :tu


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

The first and only Mojito I've ever had tasted exactly like mint toothpaste. Are they supposed to?


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Commander Quan said:


> The first and only Mojito I've ever had tasted exactly like mint toothpaste. Are they supposed to?


No, they're supposed to be sweet and minty.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Darrell said:


> No, they're supposed to be sweet and minty.


I mix to _barely_ sweet, a light hint of mint and booze/lime neutrality = clean-clean-clean. Thank you, Galaga. When it's on I find the rum invisible, the lime noticed in the nose but not on the tongue and the mint not overbearing. If you mix strong you can use crushed ice and a modest splash of club soda or sparkling water on top so the first sips are easy; as the ice melts and the drink wears on, it stays clean and very neutral.

You will not find many bartenders who make the drink clean to my taste; most I've had (outside my home) are overloaded with sugar and/or sour mix. Feh.


----------



## davemo (Mar 25, 2007)

I've had this twice. The first time it was great, the second time (at the same bar, different bartender) it was terrible. I prefer a mint julep, though.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

The mojito is a cocktail where the ingredients must be balanced. Too much or too little of any of them and the drink just doesn't work.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

pnoon said:


> The mojito is a cocktail where the ingredients must be balanced. Too much or too little of any of them and the drink just doesn't work.


Having had pnoon's mojitos I can only agree. :tu


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

pnoon said:


> The mojito is a cocktail where the ingredients must be balanced. Too much or too little of any of them and the drink just doesn't work.


I am a mojito novice and my take is based on season-one of mojito mixing. Is the clean, light-mint lime/rum neutrality the object of the "correct" cocktail in your opinion? I was imprinted by my first mojito (Ruth's Chris) and it was my idea of the perfect drink; I had one other bar mojito that was anything close - all the others were skewed into spitout'ability.

My aim is to reinvent the first one I tasted. Now, having mixed dozens, I totally agree about the narrow ingredient balance. The mojito is not a mix for someone who doesn't give a rat's ass. Getting it right is sliding down a razor blade. I still need take one pre-pour taste in case something is a hair off.


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

The Mojito was the first drink I learned how to make, and I love 'em. But my dad's as stubborn as any other Cuban out there, and he doesn't like Bacardi rum. So he insists on buying Meyers, or Captain Morgan's Special Reserve spiced/dark rums. They mostly do rum & coke's, but then when they have me make them mojitos, I think it tastes like crap with the spiced rum. Can anybody recommend a decent quality white rum that's not Bacardi, and is less than $30 a bottle, so I can try and show him that they're better with white rum? Thanks,
Adam


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

I usually use Cruzan, I think I usually pay around $25 per bottle.

I usually make mine with Sprite instead of soda water, I think I just haven't tried the right mix of sugar and soda.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

Had my first last night courtesy of KASR (Aaron). I am usually not a mixed drink kindof guy but I must say that now I am hooked.


----------

